# patternless or blizzard ?



## RobertoMello (Nov 7, 2008)

when was born, this guy looked like a patternless, with tan blotches and white body as background... as it was getting older, the blotches gone and now he´s all in white, changing color from white to dark gray. have you ever seen this ? so, it´s a patternless or a blizzard ?


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

looks more like a blizzard to me, although he could be a banana blizzard. 

what were the parents?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Based on your photo AND that you said it started off WHITE with tan blotches, I would bet it's a Patternless Mack Snow.

Patternless babies hatch out yellow with tan blotches - but Mack Snow reduces the yellow and produces a more white gecko.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Based on your photo AND that you said it started off WHITE with tan blotches, I would bet it's a Patternless Mack Snow.
> 
> Patternless babies hatch out yellow with tan blotches - but Mack Snow reduces the yellow and produces a more white gecko.


... from the sounds of that, it look like you got yourself a real bargain mate!


----------



## RobertoMello (Nov 7, 2008)

funky1 said:


> ... from the sounds of that, it look like you got yourself a real bargain mate!


i didnt understand what you said above.

this animal was bought in argentine, probably imported from USA. when it was a baby he was something near a murphy patternless, but in the place of yellow backgroun, he was a gray backgroud. with tah marks wich desapeared. 

help me please people... do you need a more specific picture ?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Do you know what the parents were? and do you have any pictures of when he was a baby?


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

RobertoMello said:


> i didnt understand what you said above.
> 
> this animal was bought in argentine, probably imported from USA. when it was a baby he was something near a murphy patternless, but in the place of yellow backgroun, he was a gray backgroud. with tah marks wich desapeared.
> 
> help me please people... do you need a more specific picture ?


I just meant that you got a bargain if he was bought as either a Patternless or a Blizzard and he`s turned out to be a Patternless Mack Snow - which from the sound of how he looked when he was younger, there is a good chance that that`s what he is (a mack patternless)!!!


----------



## RobertoMello (Nov 7, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Do you know what the parents were? and do you have any pictures of when he was a baby?


no sarah, i do know wo were the parents and dont have any pic of him when baby. just imagine a murphy patternless baby, but in the place of the yellow background, just change for gray. when its hot he goes to white with soft yellow on the sides.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's a snow patternless (YOUNG).









Here's a snow patternless (mature).









As you described the baby pattern.I'd say yours is deffo patternless.Snow patternless when adult do look very blizzard looking.I'd say yours is a snow patternless.


----------



## RobertoMello (Nov 7, 2008)

WoW gazzz... that´s it!!!! wich morphs are used to make a snow patternless ? let me guess, Snow and patternless ? hehhee
regards





gazz said:


> Here's a snow patternless (YOUNG).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

RobertoMello said:


> WoW gazzz... that´s it!!!! wich morphs are used to make a snow patternless ? let me guess, Snow and patternless ? hehhee
> regards


Yeah exactly that mack snow (co dominant) and murphys patternless ressesive.


----------



## RobertoMello (Nov 7, 2008)

i´ve found pics of him when young!


----------

